# 457 Round Baler with BALE TRAK PLUS MONITOR not giving me an eject alarm after tying twine



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

JD 457 baler-monitor. Any body have any suggestions. Monitor has been tested and repaired. I was having issues with are not extending when Wrap. Fixed. now I don't get an ejection alarm. any suggestion.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you using twine or net? Have you checked for pin pushed down in electrical quick connection between tractor & baler harnesses?


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

I am using twine. It's twine only. Jim which is the pin pushed down. are you talking about the connectors between monitor and baler. they are well connected. I replaced both of them with solid pins. they look good just don't know which wire number that would be for the alarm.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you have a 457 operators manual? The wiring diagram will be in operators manual. I don't know which wire but I'll perform some investigation. I suggest to check operation of switch located by twine tubes.


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Do you have a 457 operators manual? The wiring diagram should be in operators manual. I don't know which wire but I'll perform some investigation. I suggest to check operation of switch located by twine tubes.


I do have wiring diagram. Could you guide me to where the operations switch is located at. I replaced the directional sensor with the little lever that is connected to adjust how far the arms travel. Appreciate the help. Jim I started a YouTube channel about making hay, if you have a chance visit us and give a sub and like. look for: South Texas Cattle and Hay.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What are you referring to as the operations switch & directional sensor?


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry. From the Screenshot I changed out letter B.


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry don't now if you had seen my reply. I change the twine rap sensor. Thanks.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update & congratulations on your repair. From viewing your video I suggest you acquire & install some hay converging wheels.


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Jim, I am manually ejecting by looking at the twine arms when they return back still no Eject alarm.


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks for update & congratulations on your repair. From viewing your video I suggest you acquire & install some hay converging wheels.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is switch located at twine arm isn't adjusted exactly correct.


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> My guess is switch located at twine arm isn't adjusted exactly correct.


Good morning Jim, are you talking about the twine wrap sensor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## KC Cattle Co. (Feb 23, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Yes


Ok I will continue to mess with it. D0 you think its returning to far or not far enough. I set it where it would go about 3 inches before going past extending the bale and seems to be on spot. Thank you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds as if you would be ahead of the game if you invested in one of these rd baler tech manuals





Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com


----------

